# Am I setting myself up for a fall?



## NTB1 (Jul 23, 2009)

Hi everyone,
I have 2 completely blocked tubes along with other issues but I am so so lucky to of conceived on my 1st round of ivf back in 2010. I now hav a beautiful 14 month old son who I adore. Lately I've been thinking more and more about wanting to try for baby #2. We can't afford ivf but was considering going to see whether its possible to get my tubes unblocked. I hav no idea if this would be chargeable or if the odds of getting pregnant are worth the disappointment should it all fail? I'm just petrified that if I find out its not possible to hav this done then having another child will never be possible. I think that realisation would devestate me. Maybe the unknown is better?
So confused xx


----------



## Shoegirl10 (Dec 24, 2011)

Hi
You have given me hope for my first IVF starting next week!
I too have adhesions etc.. but no PCOS but you conceiving first time round has really lifted my spirits thanks x


----------



## NTB1 (Jul 23, 2009)

Glad I've given u some hope Rome. Heaps of luck for ur 1st cycle xx


----------



## Shoegirl10 (Dec 24, 2011)

Thanks!
can I ask what your adhesions were caused by and how they were diagnosed?
X


----------



## NTB1 (Jul 23, 2009)

I went for lap n dye as had problems for number of yrs when trying for a baby. They said I had multiple adhesions and both tubes were completely blocked by scar tissue. Also the end of left tube was not visable but they couldn't say why? Not entirely sure of cause hun. They said it could possibly of been from several infections in the tubes. Aparently I wouldn't of had any syptoms with the infections and its one of those things that many ppl get but never know they've had unless something like infertility issues are raised! If any other questions hun I'm more than happy to answer tho not very knowledgeable  xx


----------



## Shoegirl10 (Dec 24, 2011)

Hi Hun, thanks it sounds like what I have! Although caused by appendix. They couldn't see my tubes. Have taken first dr injection! I'm hoping that I will have the same first time luck as you did xx


----------



## NTB1 (Jul 23, 2009)

Fingers crossed for u hun, hope u are successful 1st time too. Is very nervewracking and emotional time but ff was my rock, really don't think id of got through it without help of ladies on here. Xx


----------

